# Bolbitis heteroclita



## goose (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi, I recently added some Bolbitis heteroclita in my tank. After a few weeks, I notice the plant has something like a tail growing at the tip of the leave... And hair algae is growing on it now... Is it normal?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Goose,

No it is not. I don't know what your 'tail' is but Bolbitis heteroclita 'Difformis' should look a little like this:


----------



## goose (Feb 14, 2013)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Goose,
> 
> No it is not. I don't know what your 'tail' is but Bolbitis heteroclita 'Difformis' should look a little like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## goose (Feb 14, 2013)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Goose,
> 
> No it is not. I don't know what your 'tail' is but Bolbitis heteroclita 'Difformis' should look a little like this:


Hi, I have uploaded the pic. Please have a look. At the moment, my Bolbitis heteroclita is full of hair algae. It is tied to a rock.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

This is still the emersed form, it will convert in the plant Roy showed.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The "difformis" differs a lot from the "normal" variant of Bolbitis heteroclita as shown in goose's pics. I've kept for some time normal B. heteroclita submersed, leaves similar to the emersed ones, but smaller, darker green, partly brownish/blackish, not really nice. And they didn't develop that pinnate form as the B. heteroclita "difformis" in Roy's pic.
Plantlets developing from buds on the leaf tips are normal for Bolbitis heteroclita, the regular one as well as the "difformis" and further variants.

Algae: another issue...

-Heiko


----------



## goose (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks guy for the comments.


----------

